# Lago di Como - Comer See



## Ghoste (6. Mai 2014)

Auf der Suche nach möglichen Urlaubszielen für den Sommer bin ich auf den Lago di Como gestoßen.
Leider finde ich bisher - selbst im Netz - relativ wenig darüber als Bike-Revier.
Es gibt einen Bike-Guide vom Rother Verlag und das war es meines Wissens nach.

Welche Orte sind sinnvoll als Ausgangspunkt für Touren? Habt ihr Tipps zur Unterkunft? Was muss in dem Gebiet besonders beachtet werden? Wer war vor kurzem dort - gibt es was zu berichten?

Wenn ihr Tipps etc. habt immer her damit!
Evtl. entwickelt sich hier ja auch ein "ähnlicher" Thread wie zum Lago di Garda - habe nämlich auch hier im Forum bisher nur sehr wenig über dieses interessante Gebiet gefunden (soweit die Suche nicht gesponnen hat ;-))


----------



## rapsac (9. Mai 2014)

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=92963


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (9. Mai 2014)

Hi und danke für die erste Antwort 
Die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr!
Konkrete Frage zur Reisezeit August: Sind die Temperatur und die klimatischen Bedingungen angenehm zum Biken in dieser Zeit?

Der Mountainbike-Guide Comer See wurde ja Anfang letzten Jahres überarbeitet - ist der soweit noch aktuell?


----------



## blackforest-cyc (9. Mai 2014)

hier ein Link mit Tourenvorschlägen => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/comer-see-traumtrails-aber-wo.536725/#post-10628617

als Ausgangsort ist möglicherweise der Ort Menaggio nicht schlecht....gute Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, man kann die Fähre nehmen...usw...

ich war schon öfters in dieser Unterkunft in Menaggio => http://www.corimenaggio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=102
(gute große Appartments / gute Preise / die Besitzter haben in unmittelbarer Nähe auch eine Bar & Pizzaria / Bäckerei in der Nähe / Free Wlan / Blick auf den See usw....


----------



## blackforest-cyc (9. Mai 2014)

weiterer Link => http://www.menaggio.com/newmedia/pdf_turistico/itinerari in bici/GUIDA_MTB.pdf

das Wetter ist mediterran, aber nicht so heiß wie ansonsten in Oberitalien => Inversionswetterlage....
allerdings ist der Comer See im August genau so touristisch überlaufen wie der Gardasee.....


----------



## Ghoste (9. Mai 2014)

Top, Danke! So langsam wird das was


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Mai 2015)

blackforest-cyc schrieb:


> weiterer Link => http://www.menaggio.com/newmedia/pdf_turistico/itinerari in bici/GUIDA_MTB.pdf
> 
> das Wetter ist mediterran, aber nicht so heiß wie ansonsten in Oberitalien => Inversionswetterlage....
> allerdings ist der Comer See im August genau so touristisch überlaufen wie der Gardasee.....


Danke! Tracks hast du nicht zufaellig irgendwo gefunden? Die Bildchen auf der Karte zu rekonstuieren ist oft nicht ganz eindeutig. Bist du was daraus gefahren, was empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## Joffix (18. Juni 2015)

Bei mir gehts auch demnächst an den Comer See. Den Rother MTB Guide hab ich schon durchgeschaut. Die meisten Touren sehen aber doch recht heftig aus! Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Schwierigkeitsstufe 3/5 Technik. Kann man das einem Anfänger zumuten? Oder habt ihr noch ein paar einfache Tourenvorschläge?


----------



## macduffy (18. Juni 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Bike-Guide vom Rother Verlag und das war es meines Wissens nach.


Nun ja - da gibt es schon etwas mehr....
http://www.garda-gps.de/info_como.html


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. Juni 2015)

Ueber 3 würde ich fuer Anfaenger lassen. 5 entspricht ca. S3. Die Mulattieras sind gut zum ueben. Was die Parks angeht, hat Monte San Primo die einfachste line (falls man den Lift meistert). Fangt mit Monte Peschiera an und arbeitet euch von dort hoch. Auch die Steilheit der Anstiege ist für ungeuebte Beine heftig. Dagegen ist Finale zb. Flachland. Il tracciolino unbedingt machen! Der Trail runter ist allerdings kein Zuckerschlecken. Anfaenger dort wieder Strasse runter schicken und unten treffen.


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kollegen, 
wir waren gerade dort, und aus meiner Sicht muss die Tourauswahl wirklich sehr gut vorbereitet sein. Vieles ist trotz landschaftlichen Reizen sehr steil bergauf, zu steinig, oder es geht mangels Trails auch auf Asphalt bergab, auf jeden Fall immer auf der Bremse, mal mit Schwung laufen lassen und Surfen kam überhaupt nicht in Frage! Gegenüber Finale Ligure ist das aus meiner Perspektive kein wirklich attraktives Bike-Revier. Man merkt den Trails zu sehr ab, ob sie ein Freerider auf Erdreich angelegt hat oder ein Heer von Soldaten in den Fels gesprengt, um Kanonen im Berghang gegen den Feind zu richten. Flow kam eigentlich selten auf. In Finale gibt es überall Lust-Trails, hier am Lago di Como sind sie rar. Anbei mein Filmchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Juni 2015)

Na wenigstens habt ihr auf der letzten Runde Glueck gehabt. Wir standen auf dem Galbiga in der Wolke, dann begann es bis runter zu regnen & gewittern, die obern Almwege waren erst schlammig und vollgeschissen und spaeter am Steilhang zu zugewachsen, dass man nicht sehen konnte, auf was man zu faehrt. Bei euch schaut's spassiger aus


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte auch Kuhscheiße in großer Menge und gut verteilt von Unterrohr bis Helm :-O
Wetter war wirklich der Knaller, aber zugewachsene Abhänge hatten wir auch, nur im Film ist nicht alles Üble drin.
Man merkt, dass die Gegend wie auch am Lago Maggiore bessere Zeiten in der Vergangenheit hatte und durch Ryan Air & German Wings viele Touristen zu weiter entferntereren Zielen reisen. Viele Wege sind ungepflegt und verwildert. 
Hier noch ein Outtake mit derselben Route, aber anderen Ausschnitten bis auf 4 zweisekündige Ausnahmen.


----------



## Ghoste (11. Mai 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Wir waren über den Feiertag ein bisschen am Comer See stolpern. Wirklich geniale Trails...
> 
> Wer mehr zu den Touren wissen will, kann mal hier vorbeischauen: Comer See 2016
> 
> ...



Ich war mal so frei hier zu zitieren. Tolle Fotos und toller Bericht.
Habe auch in deinem Link gelesen, aber mir stellen sich einige Fragen.

So wie es sich liest ist das Terrain nur für Extrembiker geeignet, was mich etwas verwundert wenn man die einschlägigen Quellen liest. Oder hast du mit der Singletrail Skala "etwas" übertrieben?
Die Frage kommt auch auf, weil du in einem Teil schreibst von "S4 schlüsselstellen die sich aneinanderreihen" und dann einen Vergleich ziehst zum 601er (wer das mag findet sich im Schlaraffenland wieder...).
Der 601 ist aber eher durchgängig/-schnittlich S2! Maximal ne S3 Schlüsselstelle (steht ebenso auch in der Singletrail-Skala und bin ich letztes Jahr selber auch gefahren).

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich möchte nur Klarheit über die Trails dort erfahren. Da ich eher gern "flowig" unterwegs bin. 
Wobei ihr ja S3 als flowig bezeichnet ?! 

Ansonsten TOP  und tolle Bilder!


----------



## h4wk (11. Mai 2016)

Hi Ghoste,
danke erst einmal für die Blumen 

Dann versuche ich das Chaos mal ein bisschen aufzuschlüsseln, hast nämlich schon recht. So ganz macht das wahrscheinlich als außenstehender nicht immer Sinn, was ich schreibe^^ Primär dient der Blog mir selbst / uns als Erinnerung und Tourarchiv, sprich nicht jede Aussage ist unbedingt allgemein gültig. 

Als erstes würde mich interessieren, was du mit "einschlägigen Quellen" meinst? Sind die Trails schon in anderweitiger Literatur beschrieben und ich liege komplett daneben?

Zum Vergleich mit den 601:
Hier müssten wir erst einmal klären, welchen Trail du mit 601 meinst. Das was da momentan als 601 ausgeschildert ist, ist ja der Sentiero della Pace und hat mit dem ursprünglichen 601 nichts zu tun... macht es natürlich immer ein bisschen problematisch, den 601 als "Referenz" herzunehmen. Ich selbst würde aber auch die Originalversion des 601 an seinen schwierigsten Stellen im unteren Teil nicht als S3 bezeichnen. Zu mindest nicht die interessanten Linien 
Zur Einschätzung mit der Singletrailskala: da kann man ja bekanntlich vortrefflich drüber streiten^^ Wenn ich von S3 und S4 Stellen spreche, kann das durchaus auch heißen, dass direkt neben der Schlüsselstelle eine einfach S1 Linie ist, und man das ganze ganz elegant umfahren kann. Das war vor allem bei der ersten Tour am Cornizzolo der Fall. Hier gibt es einen recht "flowigen" Trail der sich in Serpentinen den Hang herunterarbeitet. Die direkte Linie (Direttissima) ist aber deutlich schwerer. Wenn man zudem bedenkt, dass alle Kurven, die nur mit Umsetzen fahrbar sind, schon S4 sind, ist man (zu mindest meiner Meinung nach) recht schnell bei S4.

Allgemein würde ich die Touren am Cornizollo eher als anspruchsvoll bezeichnen, die nichts für den klassischen Mountainbiker sind. Hinterrad versetzten und Stufen jenseits der 45cm sollte hier schon zum Standard gehören, dass das ganze auch wirklich Spaß macht.

Zum Thema Flow: 
Flow ist für mich alles, was ich persönlich flüssig und ohne große Probleme flüssig durchfahren kann. Wobei flüssig in dem Fall bedeutet, dass ich den Fuß nicht vom Pedal nehmen musste. Also ist in dem Fall nicht der "Livigno Flow" gemeint.

Falls es weitere Fragen gibt, nur zu! 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Carsten (23. Mai 2016)

Flow ist relativ.  
Bedeutet ein Flowtrail kann stinklangweilig sein während manch einer erst beim übelsten S4 Stolperbiken "seinen" Flow findet. 
Am Comer See kann ich den 71 er empfehlen.  Und den Monte Tappa.  Mehr trails findet ihr sicher auf der supertrailmap. 
Da ist die Schwierigkeit gleich farbig reingemalt...


----------



## h4wk (28. Mai 2016)

Hey @Carsten, 

den 71er sind wir dank Tipp in deinem Blog auch schon gefahren. Reiht sich ebenfalls in die sehr netten technischen Trails am Comer See ein!

Monte Tappa sagt mir (noch) nichts, werde ich mir dann wohl auch mal genauer ansehen müssen ;-)

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2016)

Bitteschön: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=1061


----------



## h4wk (28. Mai 2016)

Schon gefunden und unter "geplante Touren" abgespeichert  Danke!


----------



## Farmerbob (11. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich leider in der Suche nur sehr vereinzelte und ältere Informationen gefunde habe, würde ich gerne um eure Erfahrungen bitten.

Wir (meine Freundin und ich) planen nächstes Jahr mehrere Orte in Italien zu bereisen, darunter auch der Comer See, und dort Fahrrad fahren zu gehen.
Kurz zu uns, wir fahren schon länger Rad und mögen gerne möglichst naturnahe Strecken und haben keine all zu großen Probleme mit technischen Abfahrten.
Die Höhenmeter (Uphill) sollte sich allerdings in Grenzen halten und die Steilheit auch möglichst nicht zu extrem sein (ist das machbar am Comer See  )

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen :

Welchen Ort am See würdet Ihr als Ausgangspunkt für Touren empfehlen (wir haben auch kein Problem ein paar Minuten Anreise zum Touren-Start zu haben, sei es mit dem Rad oder dem Auto).
Welche Touren/Trails würde Ihr empfehlen?
Gibt es Tourenabieter die Ihr empfehlen könnt (gerne mit Shuttle).
GIbt es Lifte, oder ggf. auch Shuttles, bei denen ein Radtransport möglich und sinvoll ist um zu Trails zu kommen.
Würde mich natürlich auch sehr über sonstige Infos freuen, sei es Unterkunft oder sonstige Aktivitäten.

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. November 2019)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> Welchen Ort am See würdet Ihr als Ausgangspunkt für Touren empfehlen (wir haben auch kein Problem ein paar Minuten Anreise zum Touren-Start zu haben, sei es mit dem Rad oder dem Auto).
> Welche Touren/Trails würde Ihr empfehlen?
> Gibt es Tourenabieter die Ihr empfehlen könnt (gerne mit Shuttle).
> GIbt es Lifte, oder ggf. auch Shuttles, bei denen ein Radtransport möglich und sinvoll ist um zu Trails zu kommen.


Hui, endlich mal wieder Comer See.

Es gibt zwei deutschsprachige Guides von Andreas Albrecht und von Rainer Kaelberer
https://www.amazon.de/Mountainbiken...nbiker-ebook/dp/B07Q3Y18T1/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3763350209/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
...und beide 2020 in neuer Auflage, also hoffentlich mit aktualisierten Touren.

Die meissten Touren starten am Ostufer. Ich hatte mich aber immer Am Lago di Mezzola behaust da wesentlich erschwinglicher und alles mit Auto gut zu erreichen ist, besonders natuerlich die Ostseite durch die Autobahn.

Es ist eher eine MTB-maessig ruhige Gegend, ka ob es derweil Shuttleanbieter gibt. Als ich vor 4..5 Jahren zuletzt dort war hatte war, war nix davon zu sehen.

Der einzig mir bekannte Lift ist im Sueden im Bikepark San Primo. Das ist ne Ecke zum fahren und Google Maps behauptet gerade "permanent geschlossen", was schade waere.


----------



## Farmerbob (12. November 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und die Tipps.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3763350209/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
sieht, wie ich finde, sehr vielversprechend aus und hat auch einige Touren mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl an HM.

Über weitere Anregungnen und TIpps würde ich mich natürlich freuen


----------



## Farmerbob (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
da wir jetzt einen Stopp unserer Italien "Rundreise" am Comer See machen, greife ich das Thema noch mal auf.
Wir haben jetzt eine Unterkunft in Domaso gebucht, genauer gesagt in Vercana.
Den Bike & Trail Guide von Andreas Albrecht haben wir uns zwar bereits bestellt, dennoch würde ich mich natürlich sehr über persönliche Empfehlungen freuen.

Auch gerne zu meinen Fragen aus dem letzten Jahr 


> Welche Touren/Trails würde Ihr empfehlen?
> Gibt es Tourenabieter die Ihr empfehlen könnt (gerne mit Shuttle).
> GIbt es Lifte, oder ggf. auch Shuttles, bei denen ein Radtransport möglich und sinvoll ist um zu Trails zu kommen.



Aber würden wir uns auch über sonstige Empfehlungen freuen, seien es Wanderungen, Museen oder sonstige Aktivitäten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (19. Februar 2020)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da wir jetzt einen Stopp unserer Italien "Rundreise" am Comer See machen, greife ich das Thema noch mal auf.
> Wir haben jetzt eine Unterkunft in Domaso gebucht, genauer gesagt in Vercana.
> Den Bike & Trail Guide von Andreas Albrecht haben wir uns zwar bereits bestellt, dennoch würde ich mich natürlich sehr über persönliche Empfehlungen freuen.
> ...


Siehe https://www.ride.ch/de/touren

Mittlerweile hat Thomi hier ein umfangreiches Tourenangebot drauf. Ist halt nicht kostenlos, aber es ist es wert.


----------



## Shila (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich bin letztes Jahr spontan ebenfalls in Domaso gelandet. Es gab dort am Campingplatz eine kostenlose Karte mit mehreren MTB Touren incl. Touren Beschreibungen. Ein paar hm darf man allerdings nicht scheuen, die sind aber meist schön auf nem Teersträßle zu treten ;-)


----------

